# Teflon sheets, protective paper, parchment paper????



## triplej982 (Mar 18, 2012)

I currently use teflon sheets on the bottom of my apparel and to protect the top of the apparel. Im pressing with JPSS on 100 % heavy cotton gildan shirts, 100 % cotton bibs, 100 % cotton onesies. Is this the best setup to protect these items? Any other better ideas? Protective paper, parchment paper, etc??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You will get many opinions on this. I use parchment paper. I also have the teflon sheets and butcher/kraft paper. I prefer the parchment paper. Sometimes teflon will give the transfer a shiny look or sometimes the texture will be able to be seen.


----------



## triplej982 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for that! When you say texture to be seen, do you mean you will see texture of the bib/onesie/tshirt more than the image itself? Im asking b/c with the bibs, we have noticed after 1 wash, the bib looks used b/c the material/texture of the bib stands out more.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Some teflon sheets have a bit of a texture to them. You may sometimes see that texture in your transfer. What kind of bib are you using? Terry cloth or knit? If terry cloth, a transfer may not be the best option. Transfers work best on smooth surfaces such as knit.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

We use a top and bottom Teflon cover, saves money on reusing Teflon sheets and paper. We found that we were spending more money on replacing paper and Teflon sheets. If a design did come out too shiny, we had some extra release paper left over and used that but the top and bottom covers wipe easy and help with removing the shirt on and off the press.


----------



## triplej982 (Mar 18, 2012)

@jean - here is the link, let me know your thoughts please.
https://www.wholesaleblankclothes.com/mobile/#page-65

@C - thanks for that, what site do you recommend for these teflon covers?

Thanks!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

triplej982 said:


> @C - thanks for that, what site do you recommend for these teflon covers?
> 
> Thanks!


What size and brand is your heat press??


----------



## triplej982 (Mar 18, 2012)

@C - 15x15 vesta heat press


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

triplej982 said:


> @C - 15x15 vesta heat press


Heat Press Nation - Digital Heat Press Transfer Machines, Heat Transfer Paper, Protective Base Covers

We just use a bottom for the top and bottom. It may not fit perfect but its ok, cause you just want it to fit snug and not fall off.


----------



## triplej982 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks i will check that out!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The info says it is combed cotton so should be ok. I am not sure what you mean by looks used when laundered. Most things do look used when laundered. IF you mean the design fades, what kind of printer and ink are you using?


----------



## triplej982 (Mar 18, 2012)

C88+ with pigment inks


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

What setting are you using? I normally use text+image. If you put too much ink or not enough ink down, the transfer will not hold up.


----------



## triplej982 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jean-i usually do text or text plus image depending on whats going on. I have now but a rectangle or oval design behind the lettering to get rid of all the white areas


----------



## triplej1984 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi 

i just got my heat press machine and forgot to order teflon paper whats a good brand of parchment paper i can get from a local store like Kroger, Walmart, etc


----------

